# Git / Subversion - was ist der Unterschied?



## Trash (23. Juni 2011)

Moin,
ich arbeite privat derzeit an einem Projekt und würde nun gerne einen zweiten Entwickler mit ins Boot nehmen. Dafür brauche ich ein Repository und bin durchaus bereit dafür auch 5€ / Monat auszugeben.

Ich bin nun auf folgende drei Anbieter gestoßen:

http://unfuddle.com (u.a. kostenlos für meine Zwecke)
http://www.codebasehq.com
https://github.com/

Nun steht z.B. bei Codebase "Git, Mercurial & Subversion hosting". Aber was bedeutet das? Ich habe gelesen, dass Git ursprünglich für Linux-Files entwickelt worden ist. Aber im Endeffekt handelt es sich bei Subversion und Git doch einfach um Repositories, die nach dem selben Prinzip arbeiten und eine Versionskontrolle anbieten. Lediglich deren Arbeitsweise/ die Schnittstellen unterscheiden sich - ist das richtig?

Ich suche nur ein Repository, wo ich meine Files committen, auschecken und über Änderungen ggf. informiert werde. Im Endeffekt kann ich bei Git/Subversion alle möglichen Dateien verwalten, richtig?

Wäre für die ordnung meines Kopfes dankbar


----------



## CPoly (23. Juni 2011)

Um für Ordnung zu schaffen: Die drei leisten ähnliches, also ist ein Vergleich durchaus sinnvoll.

Ich selbst hab mit beiden bisher kaum gearbeitet, aber mehr mit svn als mit git (mit mercurial habe ich nur ein einziges mal source gezogen). Ich kann dir deshalb keine so qualifizierte Antwort geben. Eventuell solltest du gucken, bei welchem der Tools die Integration in deine Entwicklungsumgebung (Software, Betriebssystem) am Besten ist.

Wir haben für unser Studienprojekt hier ein kostenloses svn repo: http://xp-dev.com/

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/161541/svn-vs-git


----------

